# I got a meeting here tomorrow



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

With an AKC official. They want to check my records blah, blah, blah. Dang, I hope I can keep my mouth shut. LOL. It has to be an ex show breeder so she will probably have a stroke over a few things....but I got all the records. I think I will ask her about hobby breeders to break the ice. Maybe ask why they have ruined every good working breed they have ever touched. I will let her set the pace...maybe. LOL She has her work cut out because I have more than a tightly packed file drawer just filled with breed stock I have owned over the years.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Have fun Don, I see this going...well.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Have fun Don, I see this going...well.


Well......I see it going.....LOL:mrgreen:
(keep us posted Don!!)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Have fun Don, I see this going...well.



Do they have any "rules" about registering pups that are as close as yours? 
Something in the back of my brain is ringing a bell on that.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

A breeder I know got checked about a year ago. She was told that she had to microchip all her pups blah, blah, blah. Every dog I own has always had an ID collar and that is good as it is going to get. I think they are financially connected to the one microchip outfit. The other reason they will never get me to microchip is tha NAIS stuff where the gov't want's every animal, and us, microchipped. Things could go south real quick if they try to push that.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Do they have any "rules" about registering pups that are as close as yours?
> Something in the back of my brain is ringing a bell on that.


Don't know Bob. They registered them so that is where that is. I am not showing her pedigrees, just paperwork on who they were sold to.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I was totally unaware that AKC checked into anything about breeders. I kinda thought they just took the money off of puppy registrations and didn't give a crap after that.

May I ask why you are being checked into or is it just like a random card drawn?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Better study up! I think I need to read this closely, myself.

Regulations for Record Keeping and Identification of Dogs
http://www.akc.org/pdfs/record_keeping.pdf


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Don't know Bob. They registered them so that is where that is. I am not showing her pedigrees, just paperwork on who they were sold to.



Any crap and you could always go UKC. They've always had more involvement in functional working dogs.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> I was totally unaware that AKC checked into anything about breeders. I kinda thought they just took the money off of puppy registrations and didn't give a crap after that.
> 
> May I ask why you are being checked into or is it just like a random card drawn?Beats me Alison


Beats me Alison. I was being my usual self when she said she just wanted to check my records and I acted surprised and said, "What, we are supposed to keep records now?" She got no sense of humor because she said as often as my name has come up she was pretty sure I had records. That bit about my name coming up makes me a tad suspicious. Everything is done through Nat'l breed clubs. In this case it is the ATCA for airedales. All showbreeders taking care of a working breed....and I make their lives as miserable as I can. I have invited all the president and their board to a public discussion on my board about the hoaky walking standard they stuck on the airedale......they all declined to join in, but I am sure they watched the discussion which wasn't kind. The head of the Calif. chapter joined in because her first dale was from me and she put a UD or a UDX on that dog. I am on the showbreeders list and have been kicked off twice and now I can't post without the owner first oking what I write. Just won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> I was totally unaware that AKC checked into anything about breeders. I kinda thought they just took the money off of puppy registrations and didn't give a crap after that.
> 
> May I ask why you are being checked into or is it just like a random card drawn?




In the back of their monthly mag "The AKC Gazette" they have a list of breeders that have either been fined or banned for "improper" breeding practices. 
Why they are checking Don is anyone's guess. It may be from a complaint or someone ran across something they questioned when processing the papers. Lots of different reasons. I also think some of it is like getting your taxes audited. Random draw!
Like other organizations, it's a matter of manpower to do all this. 
Missouri is at the top of the list for puppy mills but there is no manpower to check into everything they need to. It doesn't stop them from passing more laws on the subject even if they don't have the manpower to enforce the ones already on the books.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Any crap and you could always go UKC. They've always had more involvement in functional working dogs.


After tomorrow I just may be a UKC advocate. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> After tomorrow I just may be a UKC advocate. LOL



2nd largest dog registration body in the USA and, again, more involved with working tests.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Improper breeding practices. LOL. In todays world that could be just about anything I do. LOLm I have a bunch of pups out there. Maybe I will bring them in so she can see how full of it the AKC's Carmen Battaglia is with that ENS.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Well......I see it going.....LOL:mrgreen:
> (keep us posted Don!!)


Hehe that was my thoughts, I meant "well" sarcastically.
It's obvious Don is nervous as a whore in church over it... (also sarcasm)


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Good Luck, Don. 

I can't believe that they are bothering you and feel the need to question you or your record keeping - especially since you obviously have never done anything suspicious or fraudulent in the past, giving them reason to visit you now. Wish this was just a bad April Fool's joke - altho in very bad taste.

Let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don,

Reminds me of a bucket of crabs. Just as one is about to climb out, the others drag him down. If you swam in the sea of mediocrity then you'd be golden! Good luck.

Bob,

I always heard that the UKC was a fall back organization to register dogs for those who couldn't make it into the AKC. School me.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

First I'm hearing about an AKC Official scheduling a meeting to check records also.. how exactly do so many puppy mills that register through them operate for years and years without harrassment? 

Good luck, Don.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Set a positive tone...feed them some pork steaks!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, for me it is business as usual. This may be nothing at all. I got all their records and I got duplicates in journals. I just hope she realizes AKC are a registry, plain and simple. If so, we will get along fine. If she crosses into ethics of how to breed etc, we got a problem because. Hope she doesn't wear her good cloths because Griff will have her filthy before she gets to the house. As I understand it, she is just going to be in the ara today and has a couple other people to harrass. I suspect they are checking solely to try and push microchipping off on me so they can increase their bottom line. As I said, to me they are a registry, nothing more....and there is other registries. I am going to go through and pull all the puppy papers I have in each file where pups were sold without papers, pups were culled, pups were given away. I think they expect those papers to be sent back to them. I just draw a line through them and file them with the bitch.....and I got a separate file on every dale I have owned with all the litter registrations filed with the bitches. I think everything will be cool. Who knows, maybe she will be a hottie and I will lay some dirty old man lines on her. Being somewhat isolated up here, that always makes em nervous. LMAO


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, for me it is business as usual. This may be nothing at all. I got all their records and I got duplicates in journals. I just hope she realizes AKC are a registry, plain and simple. If so, we will get along fine. If she crosses into ethics of how to breed etc, we got a problem because. Hope she doesn't wear her good cloths because Griff will have her filthy before she gets to the house. As I understand it, she is just going to be in the ara today and has a couple other people to harrass. I suspect they are checking solely to try and push microchipping off on me so they can increase their bottom line. As I said, to me they are a registry, nothing more....and there is other registries. I am going to go through and pull all the puppy papers I have in each file where pups were sold without papers, pups were culled, pups were given away. I think they expect those papers to be sent back to them. I just draw a line through them and file them with the bitch.....and I got a separate file on every dale I have owned with all the litter registrations filed with the bitches. I think everything will be cool. Who knows, maybe she will be a hottie and I will lay some dirty old man lines on her. Being somewhat isolated up here, that always makes em nervous. LMAO


keep a shotgun on the table she is gonna sit at... and a BIG hunting knife...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Dave Martin said:


> First I'm hearing about an AKC Official scheduling a meeting to check records also.. how exactly do so many puppy mills that register through them operate for years and years without harrassment?
> 
> Good luck, Don.


Maybe the fact that I have registered over 200 litters is why they are here Dave. Maybe it is just the luck of the draw. OMG, I just remembered, I haven't registered the 3 litters I have on the ground yet and some have gone home! LOL This isn't my first rodeo. The AC started telling me some years back that I couldn't have more than 4 dogs here on this 20 acres. They turned me into the county and after the first discussion they sent me to Code enforcement....and I still have 20 dogs out there.....and I now sit on a committee that oversees the AC so I get to pass judgement on them whenever they want to implement new policy.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> keep a shotgun on the table she is gonna sit at... and a BIG hunting knife...


There are guns all over that room inside the front door Joby. I keep them there to test puppy buyers and so the keep there kids in check. If they find the animals on the wall or the guns a bad thing, I won't sell them a dog. I should get off this puter and get dressed and take care of what I usually do in the morning. Doing all this plotting is giving me idea's and I don't want to traumatize the woman. LMAO. Rather than a shotgun and knife on the table, I was thinking about leaving my teeth on the table.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Why get dressed? Nothing is scarier than a ******* drinking a Pabst Blue Ribbon in ****** tighties...ya know, not to say you're a hick but playing the part might horrify her a bit more.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Why get dressed? Nothing is scarier than a ******* drinking a Pabst Blue Ribbon in ****** tighties...ya know, not to say you're a hick but playing the part might horrify her a bit more.


LMAO

I've heard the Aussies call them 'budgie smugglers' :lol:

Good luck Don, and have fun.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I just slipped my overalls on and got out my beat up old crooked Resistol.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Without a shirt? Don't forget to John Wayne those overalls and tuck them into some boots.

I'm actually thinking of someone who used to work horses for us back in AZ, that's exactly how he dressed.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

She is late....I hate people that can't make an appointment on time.....especially when they are checking up on ME.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

shes has some nerve


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That sucks Don, I live by the saying "If you can't be on time, be early". I hate people that are consistently late, it's irritating.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope all goes well Don.
If not, you got 20 acres to hide the body...or 20 dogs to feed it to. :-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Alison Grubb said:


> Hope all goes well Don.
> If not, you got 20 acres to hide the body...or 20 dogs to feed it to. :-o


too many witnesses now, don't do it Don.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, it is over. Not bad at all. She said OMG, the dogs are beautiful...and they are so much bigger than the airedales she has seen before. Then she said "I see they all have ID collars....have you ever thought about the benefits of microchipping? I said there are no benefits. She said "for instance if someone steals one of your dogs, you can prove the dog is yours in court." I said if someone steals one of my dogs that person won't live to see court and I will have my dog anyway." She said "Well, forget the microchipping then." Then I opened the file drawer for her. She said OMG, how many dogs have you had!" She was very pleasant. Told me I have to start keeping stud records....starting now.
I asked her how I was selected, she said because of the number of litters I had registered. It was that simple.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

that was easy


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad to hear it. The AKC must be pushing chipping because they want you to use their recorvery program. I bet they didn't mention tattooing as that's something that isn't a money maker for them.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Did you get a digit?:wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Don,
> 
> Reminds me of a bucket of crabs. Just as one is about to climb out, the others drag him down. If you swam in the sea of mediocrity then you'd be golden! Good luck.
> 
> ...



Probably more then some of that today but it was originally formed for **** dog trials. For the longest time the B&T Coonhound was the only one recognized by AKC. That's change....a little but most of the serious **** hunters don't want or need AKC. I don't "think" AKC has any sort of **** dog trials. 
UKC also recognizes a lot of the lesser know Cur breeds and hunting breeds few know anything about.
The down side is they also recognize the White American Shepherd and a few more that would be outcasts in the AKC. The short legged JRT is another one recognized by the UKC that isn't recognized by AKC or the JRTCA. The CKC (Canadian KC) does also.
The APBT has a large registration with UKC. They were one of the very first to recognize the Pit as a registered breed. The first (of 12) Peteys in the Little Rascals was one of a few that was dual registered as UKC and AKC. No more!
UKC recognizes both the Pit and the AmStaff if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob, I understand that working line GSD's show better in UKC than they do in AKC. I know someone who shows them UKC and they are a world apart from what you'd see in the AKC ring. 

As for the white shepherds. AKC will register them as a white GSD they just are an automatic DQ for showing, in UKC they are a separate breed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to hear Don! That was one of my suspicions but once they see a place isn't your typical filthy puppy mill they usually see the light.....and the registration money you bring to them. :grin:;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Bob, I understand that working line GSD's show better in UKC than they do in AKC. I know someone who shows them UKC and they are a world apart from what you'd see in the AKC ring.
> 
> As for the white shepherds. AKC will register them as a white GSD they just are an automatic DQ for showing, in UKC they are a separate breed.


Hopefully there isn't a large group of American Show Shepherds (ASS dogs). 
Yes, the American White Shepherd is looked at as a different breed there. I think the Panda Shepherd may now be recognized by them also.
I've also heard that UKC isn't overran with professional handlers in the breed ring. I was in the minority as a owner handler when I was showing.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Probably more then some of that today but it was originally formed for **** dog trials. For the longest time the B&T Coonhound was the only one recognized by AKC. That's change....a little but most of the serious **** hunters don't want or need AKC. I don't "think" AKC has any sort of **** dog trials.
> UKC also recognizes a lot of the lesser know Cur breeds and hunting breeds few know anything about.
> The down side is they also recognize the White American Shepherd and a few more that would be outcasts in the AKC. The short legged JRT is another one recognized by the UKC that isn't recognized by AKC or the JRTCA. The CKC (Canadian KC) does also.
> The APBT has a large registration with UKC. They were one of the very first to recognize the Pit as a registered breed. The first (of 12) Peteys in the Little Rascals was one of a few that was dual registered as UKC and AKC. No more!
> UKC recognizes both the Pit and the AmStaff if I'm not mistaken.


Come now, we all know the true APBT is an ADBA dog. ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> Come now, we all know the true APBT is an ADBA dog. ;-)


ADBA still has a lot closer connection to the pit ring. Not my fav organization for that reason.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> ADBA still has a lot closer connection to the pit ring. Not my fav organization for that reason.


This is true. In my experience, the ADBA dogs are more along the lines of the temperament and dare I say it, the look of what I like in a APBT. Has nothing to do with the pit and it's not a variable I consider.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> This is true. In my experience, the ADBA dogs are more along the lines of the temperament and dare I say it, the look of what I like in a APBT. Has nothing to do with the pit and it's not a variable I consider.



I'll agree with that!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Bob.


----------

